# How is "Cigar Ash" on pens achieved?



## Kretzky (Dec 6, 2012)

I've seen some rather superb looking Cigar pens shown on here & was just wondering, can anyone point me to info on how the very realistic looking "cigar ash" effect is achieved?
TIA


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 6, 2012)

Get yourself some buckeye and some sort of carving tool and dive in.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not believe that you will find a step by step tutorial or thread with the information in it. Those that make those kind of pens discover the method by trial and error.


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 7, 2012)

mredburn said:


> I do not believe that you will find a step by step tutorial or thread with the information in it. Those that make those kind of pens discover the method by trial and error.


 
Not looking for a step by step tut. I'm willing to 'have a go' just thought there might be some _guidance_ so that I'm not headed off in completely the wrong direction.
Martin Thanks for your input, that's the sort of help I was looking for.


----------



## rsmolens (Dec 14, 2012)

I rough grind the end of the pen with a rasp and then mix black & white paint. Dab the paint on. don't paint it on like a wall.


----------

